# Muscle Relaxants and Weight Gain



## Cher Zee

Hey all, had a question. I've been on muscle relaxers for 3 months due to 8 years of TMJ pain (finally found a good doctor!) and boy that pain is gone! After years of suffering. : )


BUT.....I gained about 10 pounds since I've been on them. It feels like water weight. Like I'm bloated and it was terrible. I finally changed relaxants yesterday (we'll see how that goes).

The one I was taking was Cyclobenzaprine (brand name Flexeril) and my doctor was surprised that they did this to me because she'd never seen it before. However, on the web there were stories about people gaining weight while on them. 

Did anybody every have to take muscle relaxers and did they gain weight? Wasn't sure if this is common or not?


----------



## Galaxies

I recognised the drug name but I couldn't work out why I'd never seen its brand name before then I checked my references and it turned out Australia doesn't sell it. As far as I know it's structurally similar to amitriptyline, a tricyclic antidepressant, which explains why you're experiencing weight gain since they would have the same side effects. Out of curiosity, have you experienced other side effects? Hallucinations?

What you're taking right now is a spasmolytic. Baclofen and Dantrolene are also spasmolytics but they're for chronic use whereas Cyclobenzaprine is for acute use. Neither Baclofen nor Dantrolene cause weight gain.


----------

